# Sailing in Feruary from Hernando Beach Fl area



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Have a chance over Feb. vac. to go and use the boat we race on during the summer Pearson 36-2, draft 4ft with board up. It is wintering around Hernando beach,Fl. I'm looking for places/anchorages , etc. to get to with the family, wife and 2 girls ( 10 & 17). We are hoping to have about three days on the boat. Any help would be great. Thanks
Peter
"Justified"


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

With your time and opportunity I would suggest anchoring inside Anclote Key for the beauty & nature and a trip into Tarpon Springs (City marina has a good rate) for the shore visit and wonderful Greek restaurants. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Capt. F
thanks for getting back. The anchorage at Anclote Key are there permits needed for overnight stays since it is a nature preserve? In good weather would it be a nice place for the overnight, or should we plan on going in to a marina for night? I checked Active captain there is not much else within a easy day sail from Hernando beach. 
Thanks Peter "Justified"


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

The Anclote Key & Tarpon Springs area is one I've enjoyed while cruising, but it's not my home area & I'm without great local knowledge. Anchoring on the shore side of Anclote Key is excellent when matched with appropriate weather. As you approach the chanel to Tarpon Springs there is a more protected anchorage to port. I'm not aware of any permits or restrictions at Anclote Key, but my stay may have been overlooked by anyone that might oversee this preserve. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am interested in joining your family if you still need crew. I have experience on the sea and land. Let me know.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

Peter,
Another option would be to head north into Kings bay Crystal River.
A well protected anchorage with a few restaurants close by with dingy docks.


----------



## Paddler76 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Hernando Beach sail.*

The first thing you need to be aware of is if you are going out the Hernando Channel look out for construction vessels. Take the channel all the way out. The water in that area is VERY VERY shallow. If you chart a course for Anclote look for a shallow water bay on the inside of the island. This may make a decent anchorage. There is a big sandbar just north of Anclote that is a really nice place to drop the hook..stay on the inside and watch your depth finder and pay attention to the tides. South of Anclote is Three Rooker Bar another super place to explore. Again anchor on the east side of the bar. You can sail up the Anclote River to Tarpon Springs but there is no place to easily tie up and don't even think of leaving the channel on the lower part of the river. One of your best friends for sailing in this area is a depth finder. Don't leave home without it.


----------



## HernandoBeacher (Apr 27, 2009)

*Plus One on Anclote Anchorage*

Anclote anchorage near Dutchman Key provides shelter from all but easterly winds. From there the sand bar and pier to lighthouse is a short dingy ride.

Use extreme caution however in the Hernando Beach channel. Current dredging activities have resulted in some very shallow sites although most rocks have been removed. Dredges in the channel 24-7 make the journey extremely narrow, more so than usual, especially in windy conditions. Dredging activity has eliminated the ability to see or use depth finders in parts of the channel under active dredging.


----------



## beachbm61 (Feb 18, 2006)

The spot at Anclote we prefer is on the southeast area of the key. If you look at the chart there is a fish hook shape of bottom change. The tip now extends slighly more to the north than what most charts show. But we go around this and in towards the key as far as we can. We draw 5'3'' and get in pretty close. Then dinghy in to the key. No fees or permits required.

Bob
SV Decision
Clearwater Beach, Fl.


----------

